# Marine Aquariums > Corals questions and answers >  Cauliflower Coral

## Gary R

Got myself a Cauliflower Coral yesterday and thought i would post abit about it here.

Attachment 157

The _Pocillopora_ Cauliflower Coral is a small polyp stony (SPS) coral that is also referred to as Bird's Nest, Lace, Cluster, or Brush Coral. The genus name, _Pocillopora_, was derived from the Latin words _pocillium_ (bowl) and _porus_ (pore), which describes the bowl-shaped pores in its calcareous skeletal structure. The appearance of the colonies with polyps extended actually gives this species its more common name, Cauliflower Coral. It is a highly branched coral, and the most common colors are brown and pink. Aquacultured specimens are available.
It is a semi-aggressive coral and adequate room for expansion should be provided between itself and other corals. The _Pocillopora_ Cauliflower Coral can be difficult to acclimate to the aquarium, but once established, becomes quite hardy for an SPS coral, and may grow rapidly. Provide enough space between this and other corals to allow for this growth. It requires a high light level combined with a strong water movement within the aquarium, and good water quality. For continued good health, it will also require the addition of calcium, strontium, and other trace elements to the water.
Its diet should include additional feedings of micro-plankton or other micro-foods twice a week.

*Family:* Pocilloporidae
*Polyp Size:* SPS - Small polyp stony
*Range:* Indo-Pacific, Eastern Pacific
*Color Form:* Blue, Brown, Green, Orange, Pink, Purple, Yellow
*Ideal Supplements:* Calcium, Strontium, Trace elements
*Reef Compatible:* Yes
*Tank Conditions:* 72-78ºF; sg 1.023-1.025; pH 8.1-8.4
*Water Flow:* Strong
*Light:* High
*Dominance:* Semi-aggressive
*Placement:* High to Medium
*Care Level:* Difficult

----------


## Timo

I have a small Pink seriatopora hystrix frag in my tank  :Smile: .

P.S. i cant see the attachment!

----------


## Gary R

> P.S. i cant see the attachment!


What attachment m8 ?

----------

